# Tower of God RP Game Thread DnD 3.5



## Muk (Jun 8, 2012)

*Tower of God*

1st Floor:

"Have you seen Tibbers?" a girl asks a white rabbit.
"My oh my, it seems I have a guest. Such a long time since the last ..." the white rabbit replies.
"It has been such a long time since anyone opened and came through the door. Welcome to the tower child. 
I am Headon, Guardian to the lowest tower floor. What is your name, child?"

"Mr. Rabbit talks so formally," the girl says. "Annie is Annie and Annie is looking for Tibbers. Have you seen my Tibber Bear?"

"A bear? Hmm ...
Ah! Maybe ...
That's ..." the rabbit begins before swirling his staff around and pointing it upwards.

"The answer is always at the top. That is the only thing I am able to tell you. If you wish to have your answer, if you wish to find Tibbers, head to the top of the tower.

Money, glory, absolute power ...
If you seek abilities and answers which are like miracles, head to the top. All of the universe's wisdom, glory, and happiness are placed at the top of this tower.

This tower is such a place." The rabbit smile from ear to ear.

"However climbing this tower is a long, dangerous and difficult journey, child," the rabbit continues.

"If Annie is able to find Tibbers, Annie cares not for any dangers lying ahead," the little girl replies. 

"Good, a firm resolution is needed. Shall we begin your test then, to see whether or not you are fit to climb the tower." 

"A test, can you snuggle it?" Annie asks.

"To determine, whether or not you may proceed to the next floor, each floor holds a test. If you pass the test, you may proceed to the next floor. The guardians of each floor determine the test with increasing difficulty for each floor. 

Simply put, if you wish to proceed Annie, you must pass pass the guardian's test on each floor." 

And Headon proceeds to tap the floor with his staff as the curtain raises. Swimming in azure light a giant white eel and a black ball in its center await  Annie on the test stage.

"Ball, is today's test," Headon says.

"Ball?" Annie questions the rabbit.

"It is a simple test. Running past the gigantic eel, you must pop the ball. But be aware it is breeding season and it is very protective of its 'egg'. It has become rather violent as of late."

"Are you afraid?" the rabbit grins from ear to ear.

"My, if you are afraid of fishes than we'll have a problem. It is unfortunate, since if you cannot pass this test, you will not be able to look for Tibbers. Perhaps you will never be able to look for Tibbers again.
A bear alone in this tower, it worries me what horrible things could have happen to it. Maybe it's become fish food, or has it been turned into a decoration of some hunter. What bad people are capable of is unthinkable ...

But child think logically ..." 

"For you to pop that ball is near impossible. It would be suicide. Within that azure water the eels is fast and nimble. Your small body will never be able to out run it. In the end you'll just end up being fish food. Rather trying the impossible and dying, isn't it better to just forget about the bear and live?!"

Headon continues to talk as Annie just silently walks pass him towards the stage.

"I sincerely welcome you to the tower, child" Headon says as the ball burst into flames and Annie disappears in white light.


2nd Floor:

You arrive in a grassy area. The grass is rather tall, at least a meter and a half tall. High above you an island with giant speakers is floating. Within your range of vision (30-60 ft depending on the grass height) you see no one around you.

"Welcome to the floor of tests," the speakers echo through the entire stage.


----


----------

